# Passengers who refuse to leave the car...



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

In the last month I have had to kick out 3 passengers from my car for rude behavior...

One was playing loud music in back seat, not turning it off...

One cursing at me because I would rather follow gps then their directions...

And another wanted me to keep driving after I ended the trip at their drop off location...

1 of the passengers refused to leave my car, so i took them to the police station and the police dragged them out.

Unfortunately its not the first time I ended up at a police station because a passenger refused to leave the car, so as a solution I thought using a loud alarm would be a great deterent and get them out the car faster without having to escalate it to the police.

I bought a 120 decibel Sabre alarm device that only cost about $10, but its super loud and I think would be difficult to withstand for any length of time.

Obviously using my pepper spray and stun gun is a last resort if a passenger decides to get physical and assault me. But using a loud alarm seems like a good way to get the passenger out in a timely fashion so you can go on about your day.

I have seen many other drivers online deal with rude passengers who refuse to leave the car, but not once have I seen any using a loud alarm as a deterent to get them out.

Seems like a no brainer using an alarm, but what do you you guys think? Have any other ways of dealing with aggressive passengers or ones who refuse to leave the car besides escalating it the police?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

You (and Uber) just might end up getting sued for damaging someone's hearing.
You're in California ... keep that in mind.

It will make a difference also if you are a white male.
You'd be double ****ed if you are.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> You (and Uber) just might end up getting sued for damaging someone's hearing.
> You're in California ... keep that in mind.


Yeah, unfortunately this is very likely.

Uber would throw you under the bus in attempt to get out of the lawsuit. They would not protect you and you would be personally liable unless you have some LLC umbrella.

You may also face some kind of assault charges.


----------



## Loaded Diaper (9 mo ago)

Just turn around whilst driving and blast them in the face with Mace. Works for me every time. Believe me, they won't mess with you whilst the car is in motion. While they're immobilized, you can boot them out at the next red light.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

cman5555 said:


> In the last month I have had to kick out 3 passengers from my car for rude behavior...
> 
> One was playing loud music in back seat, not turning it off...
> 
> ...


Put on a Joe Biden news conference podcast. Pax will be out in 30 seconds or less.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

cman5555 said:


> 1 of the passengers refused to leave my car, so i took them to the police station and the police dragged them out.


Well OK now.


----------



## Trippy (9 mo ago)

elelegido said:


> Put on a Joe Biden news conference podcast. Pax will be out in 30 seconds or less.


🤣🤣


----------



## Whosyourdaddy (9 mo ago)

Shoot them with a tranquilizer gun. Then drive them out to zyzzyx. Then drive 10 miles into the desert. End the trip take their phone,dont forget to give yourself 5 stars and a healthy tip. Throw the phone into lake mead. Then go get some tacos 🌮 😋 🤣👍


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Depends on the situation and I also have everything on video but I usually size the people up first but usually after asking several times to leave the car and they refuse and trip is finished I will just drive away and tell them all they have to do is ask me to stop the car and I will pull over so they can get out. 

Make sure you leave the gps on to their original destination so they can see how much farther they are. Usually they then realize they will have to order an another uber to their location eventually which I will tell them they had their chance and remind them again all they have to do is ask and I will stop the car and they can get out.

Usually after a few miles they will ask and they always leave the door open like they got me back somehow and then I hit the gas real hard for a second and the door will slam shut


----------



## Yotadriver (May 1, 2020)

cman5555 said:


> In the last month I have had to kick out 3 passengers from my car for rude behavior...
> 
> One was playing loud music in back seat, not turning it off...
> 
> ...


I’ve see a video where the driver turns up the radio as the pax complains/begs to be taken to destination. Leaves the music blaring until they leave. I personally ask them nicely 2x, then I reach for my phone and start calling the police. Love when their *****/SAVAGE personally comes out — I always say, oh there’s the real you!


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Whosyourdaddy said:


> Shoot them with a tranquilizer gun. Then drive them out to zyzzyx. Then drive 10 miles into the desert. End the trip take their phone,dont forget to give yourself 5 stars and a healthy tip. Throw the phone into lake mead. Then go get some tacos 🌮 😋 🤣👍


----------



## UberNLV (Mar 17, 2017)

I had a passenger call 911 on me because I was kicking him out of the car.


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

UberNLV said:


> I had a passenger call 911 on me because I was kicking him out of the car.


Same, so I told them I'd do them one better and drove them straight to the police station, 6 cops came out the building and managed to persuade them to leave😊


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

What i want to know is, how is it you keep having this problem?

Now I'll admit that some things may have changed since I stopped driving a couple of years ago. But in close to 1,000 trips, I never had someone not willing to get out when we got to their destination. Not once.


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Christinebitg said:


> What i want to know is, how is it you keep having this problem?
> 
> Now I'll admit that some things may have changed since I stopped driving a couple of years ago. But in close to 1,000 trips, I never had someone not willing to get out when we got to their destination. Not once.


1,000, thats all??🤣🤣 Try 26,000+ rides and get back to me😊😊


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> What i want to know is, how is it you keep having this problem?
> 
> Now I'll admit that some things may have changed since I stopped driving a couple of years ago. But in close to 1,000 trips, I never had someone not willing to get out when we got to their destination. Not once.


Probably because you didn’t drive nights. When I drove the F/Sa drunk shift it happened 3 times. All 3 times the person was drunk/high. Two was because I was kicking them out. The one that was the worst was some mentally deranged or high person who was talking about alien invasions and refused to get out at their destination for no apperant reason.

Daytime normal people don’t do that.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

The majority of my trips were daytime. But I did some nights too.

So now let's see. If you drove 26,000 trips, how many of those trips did you have trouble getting a drunk or high person out of your car?

How long have you been driving? That's an awful lot of trips, no matter what.


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Christinebitg said:


> The majority of my trips were daytime. But I did some nights too.
> 
> So now let's see. If you drove 26,000 trips, how many of those trips did you have trouble getting a drunk or high person out of your car?
> 
> How long have you been driving? That's an awful lot of trips, no matter what.


Dozens of times, been driving almost 5 years. Passengers pass out, wont wake up because they are so high or drunk, have to escort people to their front door because they dont know what direction they live, people start smoking cigarettes and claim they didnt know that wasnt ok, people vape and think I didnt notice, passengers try to force you to take their directions and get rude about it, they start blasting music on their phone in the back seat, they cancel the trip in the middle of the ride and expect me to keep driving, some think they are slick and sneak alcohol into my car and start drinking as if I wont notice, they try to bring in 6 people into the car when it only seats 4, these and lots more are reasons I have kicked people out of my car. It pretty obvious, you dont have a lot of experience driving at night, but unfortunately this stuff also happens during the day as well, just less frequently.

For example, a couple got in my car 2pm (clearly had been drinking) girl was sitting behind me, starts leaning on my shoulder, over my seat trying to change the radio. I tell her to sit back in her seat because Im trying to drive and its dangerous, she says she wants to suggest something to listen to, with drunked slurred speech, I kindly reply what we were listening to was fine, she then demands that I blast the music, I reply and tell her the volume its at is fine too, she then proceeds to say "**** YOU, I'll play my own music!" Then starts blasting her own music in the back seat. I tell them at the next light I would be dropping them off. Boyfriend asked in his drunk speech what they had done wrong, I replied that they were being disrepectful, he even tried to bribe me with $75, I said I dont want the money, I want you out of my car and that was that...they got out and moved on to next passenger.

1000 rides is nothing, its kind of like going to Italy and having a great time, then going home. But your other friend gets pick pocketed in Italy, then you saying its hard for you believe because you didnt have the experience yourself directly. Its naive...

Anyone doing uber/lyft for any length of time working day and night shifts will tell you similar stories. 

Of course there are exceptions, some people are just lucky.. for example I have been driving almost 5 years and have had only 1 person throw up in my car after driving countless night shifts. (Plenty of times I pulled over so people can throw up outside) Other drivers have had people throw up many times in their car in a far shorter length of time. So it seems luck does play a role.

Overall, most drivers are going to experience a lot of the same things if you drive enough passengers. But there other factors that come into play..what market you drive, what time of the day you drive, etc.

So yes passengers get kicked out of uber/lyft cars often, and I would say majority of the time, it was probably justified.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> What i want to know is, how is it you keep having this problem?
> 
> Now I'll admit that some things may have changed since I stopped driving a couple of years ago. But in close to 1,000 trips, I never had someone not willing to get out when we got to their destination. Not once.


Ive done close too 25k an never once had this situation happen. Guess Im doing something right


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

When I was driving cab in SF back in the day, dispatch told me about a driver who radioed in "Please dispatch fire rescue and ambulance to my 7" Dispatch asked why and he said, "I got this jack ass in the car that won't get out, and I'm going to remove him. He is going to end up with a broken jaw and will need medical assist."

Dispatch LOL'd off the air. Waited a minute and driver radioed "Back in serivice" a few minutes later.


.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

cman5555 said:


> 1000 rides is nothing, its kind of like going to Italy and having a great time, then going home.


I think I've identified why you're having the problem of having to kick people out of your car.

You're an @sshole.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Call police.


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Christinebitg said:


> I think I've identified why you're having the problem of having to kick people out of your car.
> 
> You're an @sshole.


Yep, passengers smoking in my car, drinking alcohol in my car, vaping in my car, cursing at me about following gps and not their directions, eating in my car and spilling everything all over, getting so drunk they pass out and dont wake up at destination, demanding I take 6 people that the car wont fit....yep Im the total @sshole here, passengers are all the victims here when I kick them out👍👍👍

Why are you even on this forum if you are not an active driver? Just to troll?😂 1000 rides 2 years ago?🤣🤣

By the way, calling people @ssholes always make you look like an @sshole😉😉


----------



## Whosyourdaddy (9 mo ago)

I find it interesting that if i even suggest someone is an ahole...without even using the word i get put in time out for a week or my posts get deleted. Lol


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

cman5555 said:


> Yep, passengers smoking in my car, drinking alcohol in my car, vaping in my car, cursing at me about following gps and not their directions, eating in my car and spilling everything all over, getting so drunk they pass out and dont wake up at destination, demanding I take 6 people that the car wont fit....yep Im the total @sshole here, passengers are all the victims here when I kick them out👍👍👍
> 
> Why are you even on this forum if you are not an active driver? Just to troll?😂 1000 rides 2 years ago?🤣🤣
> 
> By the way, calling people @ssholes always make you look like an @sshole😉😉


Pay her no attention.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

cman5555 said:


> yep Im the total @sshole here, passengers are all the victims here when I kick them out👍


Yep, that's the real story.

Why else do other drivers, driving the same shifts as you do, not have to kick multiple riders out per week?

But sure, you can tell me my 1,000 trips don't matter. You can tell me that I didn't drive the drunk shift enough times. If that somehow makes you feel better.

Do the Boy Scouts give you another merit badge when you get to 25,000 trips?

And by the way, you haven't answered my questions yet. Over how many years do you claim to have done all those trips?


----------



## Last Samurai (8 mo ago)

cman5555 said:


> In the last month I have had to kick out 3 passengers from my car for rude behavior...
> 
> One was playing loud music in back seat, not turning it off...
> 
> ...


Just remember, "This time shall too pass". Keep your cool and complete the ride. You are just giving a ride to the passenger, you're not marrying them. Just put up with their BS, they are in your car for minutes, not hours. You need to learn the art of de-escalation. Be professional at all times.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Last Samurai said:


> Just remember, "This time shall too pass". Keep your cool and complete the ride. You are just giving a ride to the passenger, you're not marrying them. Just put up with their BS, they are in your car for minutes, not hours. You need to learn the art of de-escalation. Be professional at all times.


Oh c'mon . I would kick those pax in heart beat when, if what she described that happened in my car.

passengers smoking in my car ? Out ! 🤬 
Smoking vape ? 😏Mmm let me smoke that one with yo ... 😏🤣😭 drinking alcohol in my car? OUT !🤬 cursing at me about following gps and not their directions, eating in my car?
OUT !🤬

and spilling everything all over ? 
OUT !! 🤬 
getting so drunk they pass out and dont wake up at destination...
🤔 MMM... Thats I consider it's a good pax...lol 😏😂
demanding I take 6 people that the car wont fit ? Naw. It should be happening ? Cancel !🤬


----------



## Last Samurai (8 mo ago)

[email protected] said:


> Oh c'mon . I would kick those pax in heart beat when, if what she described that happened in my car


Nah, I won't let things escalate and complete the ride. I have handled scumbags much worse. Like I said, "This time shall too pass!". That time surely passed and I don't regret not losing my cool.
True incident. A man was once asked why he was in prison. He said he lost his cool when a guy talked ill about his mother and he beat him and injured him pretty bad. So that one moment of being a "man" forced him to live a life of not so manly in prison.
If you have no control over your temper, then this is the wrong line of business to be in. I have never seen a car salesman lose his cool.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Last Samurai said:


> Nah, I won't let things escalate and complete the ride. I have handled scumbags much worse. Like I said, "This time shall too pass!". That time surely passed and I don't regret not losing my cool.
> True incident. A man was once asked why he was in prison. He said he lost his cool when a guy talked ill about his mother and he beat him and injured him pretty bad. So that one moment of being a "man" forced him to live a life of not so manly in prison.
> If you have no control over your temper, then this is the wrong line of business to be in. I have never seen a car salesman lose his cool.


That's why ...there is an easy button for that. 

Click ! Cancelled. 😑😏 

Keep your Kool ! 🤣😂


----------



## Last Samurai (8 mo ago)

[email protected] said:


> That's why ...there is an easy button for that.
> 
> Click ! Cancelled. 😑😏
> 
> 🤣😂


Yep. It is easy to identify trouble makers and simply cancel on them before they get into your car. On Lyft you see trouble-making names, but on Uber you simply cancel on them. 4.60 Sanjeev is getting into my car, but a 4.60 Destiny? Not in a million years.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Put on a Joe Biden news conference podcast. Pax will be out in 30 seconds or less.


That will just put them to sleep.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

cman5555 said:


> In the last month I have had to kick out 3 passengers from my car for rude behavior...
> 
> One was playing loud music in back seat, not turning it off...
> 
> ...


I only person I kicked out of my car was a middle aged lady that was being rude and talking loudly over the phone. I picked a lady up at OAK and by the time we pullied out of the airport she was yelling at some poor customer service lady over the phone. When I asked her to "Please not talk so loud in my car while on the phone", she got real quiet and ended the call but then asked me to repeat what I said. I repeated it to her and then she told me people in my line of work need to make allowances for their customers. When I told her I don't make allowances for that kind of behavior she then told me she didn't have to take that from me and then told me to drop her off. So I drove to the nearest gas station and as we were about to pull in she said she changed her mind and wanted me to drive her home but by then it was to late. You should have seen the look on her face when she realized I was really going to kick her out. She then got out after I removed her bags from the trunk and dropped then on the side of the car. The she walked around and tried to block me from driving away, She even tried to reach in through the drivers side window and grab the sunglasses off my face while slightly hitting my nose. I called Uber support and explained what happened and I never heard another word from them agin on this matter.


----------



## Last Samurai (8 mo ago)

REX HAVOC said:


> I only person I kicked out of my car was a middle aged lady that was being rude and talking loudly over the phone. I picked a lady up at OAK and by the time we pullied out of the airport she was yelling at some poor customer service lady over the phone. When I asked her to "Please not talk so loud in my car while on the phone", she got real quiet and ended the call but then asked me to repeat what I said. I repeated it to her and then she told me people in my line of work need to make allowances for their customers. When I told her I don't make allowances for that kind of behavior she then told me she didn't have to take that from me and then told me to drop her off. So I drove to the nearest gas station and as we were about to pull in she said she changed her mind and wanted me to drive her home but by then it was to late. You should have seen the look on her face when she realized I wasn't really going to kick her out. She got out after I removed her bags from the trunk and dropped then on the side of the car. The she walked around and tried to block me from driving away, She even tried to reach in through the drivers side window and grab the sunglasses off my face while slightly hitting my nose. I called Uber support and explained what happened and I never heard another word from them on this matter.


You could have had that middle-aged lady tip you if somehow through the conversation you learned about her age. "Wow you have been in this city for that long. You look too young for that!"


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Last Samurai said:


> You could have had that middle-aged lady tip you if somehow through the conversation you learned about her age. "Wow you have been in this city for that long. You look too young for that!"


Ohhh ..thank you.... I'll tip you thru the app ! 🤣😂😭👎


----------



## Last Samurai (8 mo ago)

[email protected] said:


> Ohhh ..thank you.... I'll tip you thru the app ! 🤣😂😭👎


Dude I read somewhere that you're suffering from PTSD. If you were healthy, you wouldn't lose your cool so fast over these little things


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Forget the loud alarm. Just play baby shark in repeat. They won’t last long.


----------



## Last Samurai (8 mo ago)

I remember one night I picked up two gay guys, and they got busy. I mean real busy. I had pleather seats so I kept my cool. We reached the destination before any damage was done. He got a 4-star from me.
Had they been girls, they would have received a 5-star and I would have opened the doors for them


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Last Samurai said:


> Dude I read somewhere that you're suffering from PTSD. If you were healthy, you wouldn't lose your cool so fast over these little things


Yup you are totally right. But then ...

Pax thinking I paid this much of high price for this trip. On a other hand driver is thinking... Jeez.. that's where axis of Evil starts...

Yeah I've got P.TS.D. permanently .
There is no cure so they says but to deal with.

Yeah I've got cancer in my body too

... so, I'm easily get tired than normal people...

For instance ... On one particular ride ...

At some random pick up location .. I don't even know where I'm at.

Oh oh no.. they wants me to wait ?
Oh I see... Even it's already past grace waiting period & I still gatta wait ?

That's called half A holding and extending wait ... Dude ... 😒

Oh.. okay here they finally comes ...

What ? Three pax and on top on that three suits cases ?

(😒 Oh...hell naw ...)

It gonna be too heavy for one single trip ...my gas.. 😒

So... Hey! what's going on guys ?
You are.. so and so ?
Okay !
Yup, plz put your seat belts plz ..

Yeah, I know that's a requirement we all have to follow .. it's good for you 😉👍

Okay so you guys are going to so and so location ? Okay ! It's gonna take 48 min or so for this trip it's says ! But its already late at night so it might be bit faster .

So , Bare with me .

Yes ?

Oh yeah !? A Charger ? Sure thing!

What kind of phone do you have ? Ok ... There you go ... 👍😉

What ? you want to connect Bluetooth for your music ! ?
Oh sure ! I can do that for you !
Got it ? You control the volume , okay ?

Oh ! Btw, I can stop any time if your friends are feeling sick okay !?
I gatta drive all night and I can't afford any problems in my car you know ..

Oh What ? Right here ?

Ok hold on... Let me ... I have to merge to the right ...
so you can
Let it all out...

(Stop at side of the road ... Pax are puking like a Godzilla ...)

All Done ? Oh! don't worry thats nothing wrong with that !
Next time just stick with one kind of drink is the key you see ? Lol 😂

Well, it's okay to be drunk and You guys are intoxicated and that's why we are here for ... You don't wanna get DUI LoL 😆

Account holder : Yo ? You have a bottole of water ? I'm thirsty, dawg !
Me: Yeah sure ! Here you go !

Now , Here is your wet towel for your hands !

Then...

Me: What? Baby doll ?
Really ? you wanna take a whiz right now, right now ?

Oh no... there are no gas stations available to use toilet now a days at late at night it's Corvid, remember ?!

What ? So you wanna go to the that gas station that lets you do your job that you know near by ? Ok! That's great ?👍

( Account holder being drunk half sleeping and shouts ! ) " No ! Go ! Don't stop ! "

Girl - " I can't hold it ..."

Me : Err... btw ? Can you input stop locations coz I actually have to make sure where I was at ....

Account holder : I don't know how to do it , man! just get to the drop off !

Girl: Right Here ! You Exit ! Right here ! I can't hold it !

Account holder : Nooo ! Go straight !
( We are on a freeway ...)

Two backseat drivers shouting for whatever they wants to ... I'm not dealing with my kids when they were very young .. it's fully grown up adults..

And it's getting too dangerous if you just listening what they want... You might gonna have accident ...

In split seconds, you calculate how much is this fare its gonna be in a end all inside of your head .

And this way too drunks won't even tip you in a end anyway ....

And all that troubles that you've going thru ... Besides just driving A to B .

Then ... Ive got my answers ...

Yeah , I might snap . Oh Hell yeah...


Me: hey ? You know what guys ?

Me: I think this isn't really fair tbh with yo...

Pax : What you mean ?

Me: Well, I got to cancel this trip , yeah I'm that serious .

Me: This is waay too much for what it is and you guys not even considerate or respectful towards to your driver who are not even get paid as what youve paid for. You think you paid good amount of money but in reality I'm not getting all that.
And if I think of it all
You guys ordered me to wait , then wait more even waay passed grace waiting period .

Then you guys asked me to load up your suits cases , then you ask me to connect Bluetooth.

Then the charger ,

Then the free bottle of water , then to stop to puke , then I gave you complimentary wet towel to clean your hand , and mouth , then you ordered me to go to nearest gas station to take a leak. But other says don't . Basically , you guys ask me to stop multiple locations that isn't input in a app.so I'm not getting paid right too .

I'm goin in and out of freeway for nothing. And it's freaking dangerous .it's confuses me .
It's hard for me to be safe driving with y'all.
And I know you guys won't even look back all the services that I did for you guys and tips like you should. ....

C'mon, man ... simply put , You guys enslaving me here.

Asking waay too much for what it is.

I think you should ask more services from UBER instead of me . Coyz they gets more than I am . They are just match you up with me that's all they do. And Since you guys used up it's Drivers fare amount by asking me so much nonsense then Uber is giving me what after they took out their take .
And all you guys are asking me is like this is a China buffet style restaurant service place in my car.
All you can eat services with certain little fare price for an driver .

Yeah I had it. And I just cancelled . Get out. Bye ! 👋
Naw, c'mon guys you'd better wake up coz I'm calling police now.

That's how it goes for me . 😎
Yeah they treating me way too cheap. I don't care whether you're richer than me ! You become rich by stealing money from poor taking advantages. That's sickning that's disrespectable to fullest extent . So , I ain't buy it. Find someone who can take advantages but soon or later it will catch up. Bye !
Just like that. There is an easy button . It's called Cancel.

P.S. Hey ? have you ever stalked by rogue UBER employees like this over the years thru app ?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> When I was driving cab in SF back in the day, dispatch told me about a driver who radioed in "Please dispatch fire rescue and ambulance to my 7" Dispatch asked why and he said, "I got this jack ass in the car that won't get out, and I'm going to remove him. He is going to end up with a broken jaw and will need medical assist."
> 
> Dispatch LOL'd off the air. Waited a minute and driver radioed "Back in serivice" a few minutes later.
> 
> ...


I'm surprised in California the driver could get away with that. In my state (NY, another lib state) if you hit someone and cause damage like breaking their jaw (eye socket, cheek bone, etc.etc..) that would be an automatic "Felony Assault" charge. In NY State a Felony Assault _conviction_ is a MANDATORY 2 year prison sentence. The judge has no discretion and can't take mitigating factors into consideration.

The only thing you can do is hire a really good attorney and hope he can work with the DA's office to plea it down to a misdemeanor, 10-15k later. 

Hardly seems worth it to get someone out of a cab.


----------



## Trippy (9 mo ago)

Christinebitg said:


> What i want to know is, how is it you keep having this problem?
> 
> Now I'll admit that some things may have changed since I stopped driving a couple of years ago. But in close to 1,000 trips, I never had someone not willing to get out when we got to their destination. Not once.


I've never had a person want to stay in the car except one who was drunk and kept asking me if I loved them . They left after a couple minutes after finally seeing they were getting no where with me.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Seamus said:


> I'm surprised in California the driver could get away with that. In my state (NY, another lib state) if you hit someone and cause damage like breaking their jaw (eye socket, cheek bone, etc.etc..) that would be an automatic "Felony Assault" charge. In NY State a Felony Assault _conviction_ is a MANDATORY 2 year prison sentence. The judge has no discretion and can't take mitigating factors into consideration.
> 
> The only thing you can do is hire a really good attorney and hope he can work with the DA's office to plea it down to a misdemeanor, 10-15k later.
> 
> Hardly seems worth it to get someone out of a cab.


Back then, men could be men.
A street fight was ... well, a UFC fight.
NOW in Cali, it's felony but ... the liberal judges are not putting people in jail for murder ... so a broken jaw? LoL

.


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

REX HAVOC said:


> I only person I kicked out of my car was a middle aged lady that was being rude and talking loudly over the phone. I picked a lady up at OAK and by the time we pullied out of the airport she was yelling at some poor customer service lady over the phone. When I asked her to "Please not talk so loud in my car while on the phone", she got real quiet and ended the call but then asked me to repeat what I said. I repeated it to her and then she told me people in my line of work need to make allowances for their customers. When I told her I don't make allowances for that kind of behavior she then told me she didn't have to take that from me and then told me to drop her off. So I drove to the nearest gas station and as we were about to pull in she said she changed her mind and wanted me to drive her home but by then it was to late. You should have seen the look on her face when she realized I was really going to kick her out. She then got out after I removed her bags from the trunk and dropped then on the side of the car. The she walked around and tried to block me from driving away, She even tried to reach in through the drivers side window and grab the sunglasses off my face while slightly hitting my nose. I called Uber support and explained what happened and I never heard another word from them agin on this matter.


Good job bro, proud of you. Although as soon as she touched my face, its assault and she would have been maced. Good luck her trying to explain to the cops thats she's a victim, when its all on camera😉 I've even had a passenger reach over my shoulder trying to grab my phone and break it, demanding a refund because I refused to take them to their destination due to their rudeness. 

As much as people post here "just put up the the B.S."...no thanks. Passengers will not smoke in my car, they will not verbally abuse me about directions or anything else, and no I am not stopping at In And Out or waiting outside Target while you do your shopping...5 years driving my tolerence level for disrespect and rediculousness has greatly diminished. 

In the beginning I was just like every other Noob, who let passengers leave their stuff in the car while they say "Ill just be a few minutes" and are gone for the next 45 minutes shopping at Whole Foods. Sorry, but no more..take your stuff and the ride ends here.

Passenger who are disrespectful and rude should be called out and if deserved asked to leave the vehicle. Perhaps....just maybe.. that will set a lightbulb off in their head that behavior was unacceptable and be better for the next driver..


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

cman5555 said:


> Although as soon as she touched my face, its assault and she would have been maced.


Yeah sure. Do you think that would fly when it's told to a jury? I somehow kind of doubt it.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Yeah sure. Do you think that would fly when it's told to a jury? I somehow kind of doubt it.


Depends ... Alabama? California? Florida? New York?
Which jury?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Depends ... Alabama? California? Florida? New York?
> Which jury?


Any of the above.

In the liberal states, you're screwed. Because youre a white guy.

In the conservative states, they'll look at it and say, "You tased a woman for that? Because she touched your face? Seriously, dude?"


----------



## Jarminx (Jul 8, 2019)

cman5555 said:


> One was playing loud music in back seat, not turning it off...
> 
> One cursing at me because I would rather follow gps then their directions...
> 
> And another wanted me to keep driving after I ended the trip at their drop off location...


1 - Why would you kick them out for playing music from their phone? The average ride is 5-10mins.. You can't let them be happy for 5-10mins??

2 - Wow.. Let's give them a reason for a 1 star shall we? lol

3 - I'm assuming you end trips while they are still in your car. That's kinda a bad habit you do and also outside Uber Policy. Once they are out your car and safely walking away, then you end the trip.

All three of those reasons are not even remotely good reasons to kick any passenger out of your car. Send them to me, I'll make them happy and get their tips.

I can count on my hand the number of times I've had to kick passengers out, and all of them were those who threatened me in some way physically.. And no, I'm not a new driver who just started.. Uber is my only job, I've got a 4.99 rating (can't please everyone) working towards the 5.0 rating.. Compliments all over my profile.. Your attitude alone can change the way your day goes as an Uber driver.


----------



## Last Samurai (8 mo ago)

Trippy said:


> I've never had a person want to stay in the car except one who was drunk and kept asking me if I loved them .


😅


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Jarminx said:


> I've got a 4.99 rating (can't please everyone) working towards the 5.0 rating.


A perfect 5.0 rating usually means it's a newbie, whether it's a driver or a rider.

Be happy with a 4.99, seriously.


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Jarminx said:


> 1 - Why would you kick them out for playing music from their phone? The average ride is 5-10mins.. You can't let them be happy for 5-10mins??
> 
> 2 - Wow.. Let's give them a reason for a 1 star shall we? lol
> 
> ...


Nope, wasn't a 5 minute ride, was a 45 minute ride. Let them be happy?🤣🤣 You are probably one of those guys who waits 30 minutes in line at mcdonalds drive thru for your passengers😅😅 Good luck on that tip bro😉

Any level of disrepect earns a 1 star. 

Dude your a comedy act..just because I have had a few bad passengers doesn't mean they all are🤣 Most rides are relatively pleasant.

Not sure why you are gloating about "compliments all over my profile"..so? And? 🤣 Every driver gets them😅

You saying my attitude can change the way my day goes is rediculous🤣🤣 Dude, you dont know me or anything about my days driving...I have great conversations with my passengers all the time.

I get cash tips, also tips in the app all the time and so do a lot of drivers...doesn't usually happen when providing terrible service🤣 

Just because I kicked out passengers who were very rude, doesn't make all the other rides terrible somehow. You are making rediculous assumptions about passengers I encountered (as if you were there in the car and saw it all) and rediculous assumptions about my character (as if you know me..you don't) 

Keep kissing your passengers @ss while they smoke and vape in your car, earn that 5.00 stars you always wanted. Dont worry, it'll only be 5 or 10 minutes😉


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I remember once, I picked up a 5.0 ... I told him that I could tell he was a new pax because of the 5.0
He said, "Will that make it harder for me to get a driver?" I said, "It might, yes."

When the ride was over he gave me a cash tip (illegal back then) and asked me to rate him at 4 stars. "I want the newbie stink offa me."

I did.

.


----------



## Jarminx (Jul 8, 2019)

cman5555 said:


> Nope, wasn't a 5 minute ride, was a 45 minute ride. Let them be happy?🤣🤣 You are probably one of those guys who waits 30 minutes in line at mcdonalds drive thru for your passengers😅😅 Good luck on that tip bro😉
> 
> Any level of disrepect earns a 1 star.
> 
> ...


Someone got really triggered lol


----------

